# Bush to offer ideas for more cash in your pocket



## VARNYARD (Jan 18, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/01/18/bush.economy.ap/index.html?iref=newssearch">http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/01/18/ ... newssearch</a><!-- m -->



> WASHINGTON (AP) -- President Bush is putting together his first public call for an emergency fiscal stimulus bill while negotiations on Capitol Hill focus on rebates for taxpayers and other steps to jump-start the sagging economy.
> 
> 
> President Bush is expected to lay out principles for an economic stimulus package, the White House says.
> ...


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I am not a Bush fan but the economy needs a boost so hopefully this will help. :roll: 

Brat!


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm really not a Bush fan either. I think this is just a ploy to help the republican party. I used to be a die hard Democrat. But now I have chosen to be a republican. I wished someone would start a new Political Religion. LOL With some inteligent people with morals. Cause I'd join in. I am almost ashamed to epress my support for either party at the moment .
I just hope that people who really need the extra money get it. Not a bunch of peopel who already have plenty of money. That first year they done this same thing. I didn't get ****. Cause I didn't make enough money. The next time I got $200 . Needless to say it was nice, but Damn not a whole lot of help. I just don't want to see people who are already rich get the $1600. Just one time I would like to see people who are struggling to get a break.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 19, 2008)

I dont care for bush either...but it may work 0.o


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 19, 2008)

I know if I get any mine is going into the Reptile Fund. LOL I'll damn sure spend mine.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't trust any of them, they all have personal agendas, IMO. I do not think any of them really care at all what happens to "We The People". :roll:


----------



## Harveysherps (Jan 19, 2008)

Amen Brother Bob. I feel the same way.


----------

